
Watch how fast people are upgrading to iOS 7 - suhail
https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_7
======
JoeCortopassi
For reference, JellyBean 4.2 is still at 8.6% a year after release[1]

[1]
[http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html](http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html)

~~~
dstaley
Before anyone starts drawing conclusions and making claims about OS
superiority based on this comment, it's an absurd comparison to make. iOS 7
adoption rates are measured across eight devices manufactured by one company.
Android adoption rates are measured across thousands of Android devices made
by countless manufacturers. The continuous return to the fact that Apple can
get its latest OS onto a majority of its own devices faster than other
manufactures can get another company's OS onto their devices completely
ignores the fact that the Android and iOS ecosystem is fundamentally
different.

~~~
melange
And that fundamental difference leads to some advantages - More devices to
choose from, cheaper hardware, side loading.

And some disadvantages - most users have an outdated operating system, and
developers have to deal with fragmentation of OS versions _and_ hardware
platforms.

The fact that Apple can get its latest OS onto a majority of devices ignores
nothing.

Apple can do this because of a strategy decision they made. Google cannot
because they chose a different strategy that has different priorities.

If you want an ecosystem where users have up-to-date system software, Apple
has chosen correctly.

~~~
dstaley
Exactly. I just feel that some people look at the adoption rates and
completely ignore the decisions that were made that allows Apple to achieve
those numbers. At this stage in the game, and with the guiding principles of
Android, achieving those numbers are impossible for Android. I just want
people to understand that the comparison is more complex, for the exact
reasons you've stated.

~~~
vor_
You seem to be saying that it's not valid to compare adoption rates simply
because there are reasons behind the fragmentation. People on HN already know
why Android is fragmented. It's just a statement of fact to compare the
adoption rates of the two operating systems and the effect it has on
developers and users.

------
kalleboo
Cool! I'll be staring at this all night :) Countdown until it hits 45%...

<HN overly negative nitpicky mode>

Times with no timezones are really useless. I'm not quite sure if this graph
has been broken for the past 8 hours or if if the 0% areas are time that
hasn't passed. Logic says the former, but in that case, I can't even figure
out what timezone this is supposed to be. Hawaii?

</nitpick>

~~~
suhail
Sorry, we raced to get this out (decided to today) and don't usually report
hourly numbers. The timezone is UTC.

~~~
kalleboo
It's definitely not 11 AM in UTC right now, I can see that out my window :)

------
Aldo_MX
I was going to tell that the website didn't work but I figured I had to tell
Ghostery to whitelist Mixpanel on mixpanel.com

------
calvin_c
It took me a moment to realize that the data defaulted to 0%, and I thought
that something drastic had happened in the last hour.

~~~
celoyd
I took a break from dealing with an in-band null problem in image data to
check HN, and here’s this. Oof.

 _Don’t represent missing data with a value in the same domain as real data._

Maybe I’m just grumpy, but that seems like a clear, persuasive, and generally
realistic goal. In cases where you’re constrained to break that rule, at least
approximate it. For example, if you’re stuck using strictly floats for a
percentage like this one – without recourse to an undefined/null/none type –
you can still use -1.0 or Inf or NaN and not draw the lines.

~~~
wonderzombie
You're not just grumpy. I think this is a good practice in general. Or maybe
it's just you and I; when someone does _not_ do this, I go cross-eyed.

It does introduce the null reference problem, but that's what it's there for
and if you're not going to invent a nil-object, let's not try to paper it
over. IMHO it's better to make it explicit.

I think this graph is awesome, BTW; I just liked your comment. I sympathize
with folks putting something together quickly, for fun, and of course we've
all written bugs into our programs. I also enjoy discussing programming
philosophy.

------
hnriot
I wish I'd stayed on iOS6, the animations can't be turned off and make me
nauseous. Thankfully the floaty parallax nonsense can be turned off.

This mixpanal page never got passed the loading data display, but I also saw a
bunch of errors in the dwev console too.

~~~
colmvp
What annoys me is that it feels unpolished. The system options screen, app
buttons with stock looking icons placed on ultra vibrant gradients, poorly
spaced typography... it's flat taken too far.

------
jobu
I've had the update downloaded for a few hours now, but it keeps failing on
"Verifying update..." After a couple minutes of spinning, it says "Software
Update Unavailable".

~~~
xutopia
I had that a few times as well... kept retrying and it worked only when I
unplugged from laptop. Not sure if it's related or not.

~~~
Zakuzaa
It appears to be related as after reading your comment I unplugged and tried
again. It worked.

------
Aloisius
Interesting. Mixpanel reports that iOS 7 adoption was at 3% before the
release. 3% of iOS users are developers? That's pretty crazy if true.

~~~
kalleboo
You could buy developer account device slots for $5-10 for people who just
wanted to try the beta and look cool among their peers.

~~~
statictype
_You could buy developer account device slots for $5-10_

Sorry? how does that work? When you get a developer account (for $100) you can
distribute to up to 10 devices right?

Are you saying you can pay extra for more devices? Is that possible?

~~~
kalleboo
Each developer account can register 100 devices. People would sign up for a
developer account, then go on eBay etc and sell "get iOS 7 beta for $10!",
register the customer's UDID on their dev account, and send them a copy of the
ipfw.

------
brownBananas
Where is this data coming from?

~~~
ramenmeal
I don't know but I don't believe the data. Apparently in the last couple hours
people have been downgrading to iOS 5 or lower.

~~~
piggity
Could be that the active user base of mixpanel has dropped slightly while
people are offline to upgrade. Would depend on exactly how their metrics are
being gathered.

None-the-less I find it amazing that ~20% of their sample base is already
upgraded.

------
stevenspasbo
My company just had to block the apple servers because so many people were
trying to update it hosed our network.

~~~
jusben1369
Funny. I believe it.

------
pooriaazimi
There's also David Smith's stats (he's added an hourly widget): [http://david-
smith.org/iosversionstats/](http://david-smith.org/iosversionstats/)

Currently iOS 7 is at 4.6%

------
kalleboo
Looks like Apple's activation servers are down now from all the people
updating at once.

My girlfriend had to reset her phone for the iOS 7 update, and now it won't
activate. She needs it for work today, bad timing... Twitter is full of
similar stories.

And on my end, the whole iTunes store seems down. iTunes desktop will load
pages after a minute or two, but on the phone it just times out.

------
gokulk
0.5% reverted back to iOS6 at the end of the day ?

------
Arnor
~ 3 hours after release iOS7 adoption rate ~ 10%

> 1 year after release Windoze 8 adoption rate ~ 7%

~~~
RobAtticus
Pretty disingenuous comparison. One is a smartphone OS, the other is a desktop
OS which makes up the majority of enterprise systems.

~~~
alayne
I read stats somewhere that Windows 7 is less than half of all Windows
installs. XP is still very common.

~~~
fancyketchup
Windows XP checking in, and I know of at least one other lab still using 2000
(for, IIRC, a thermogravimetric analysis machine). The problem is drivers:
Lots of very spendy equipment (test, measurement, fabrication, etc) needs a
host PC to run, and often needs a specific OS version because the manufacturer
decided to EOL the product.

It is not unusual for a $50 OS upgrade to necessitate hundreds of thousands of
dollars of software and hardware upgrades. So we just don't upgrade the OS.

